# Lightest bike ever



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ill let you draw your own conclusions.

http://www.fatbmx.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3865

*EDIT* Heres all the info.



















> Frame: 20,5" Eastern Ti.
> Headset: Kink,
> Stem: Odyssey Elementary w/ "Ti Bolts Knight
> Fork: Fit Blade Lite (White Odyssey Director soon!)
> ...


oh and a comeup link http://www.thecomeupbmx.net/post.php?pid=3494


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds reasonable.

Just hope the guy isn't a total *poser* and can't actually do anything with such a light bike... Either way, it's pretty dope -- Titanium is wonderful.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Guy at my old place of work had a similar build. He had the Eastern Ti cranks, Ti spokes, and all that. He weighed it down by throwing on two brakes and four pegs. He is a poser.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Moots ought to make a Ti DJ'er.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Rb said:


> Moots ought to make a Ti DJ'er.


..mehh they'd never sell. Look at the market, people feel like 550 for a frame is pushing it!! A moots Ti would be UNREALLL...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

over 2 k on a bmx bike is over kill. a 19 lb bmx bike is too light


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I really don't like ti frames, an cutting your bars that short is ridiculous.

And I hate that he spent mor on that bike than my car is worth.

Other than that, I kinda like it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

kinda cool that he did it...but also really pointless. i was impressed and shocked that he didn't go for a lighter wheel build. looks like that bike could actually be ridden a fair bit..but man that is way too light..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Too light and you get a way too twitchy and unstable ride. I don't think it rides all that nice. Impressive nonetheless.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

last parts the funniest... covering all bases for attacks on obsessiveness.

not really my thing. The pics don't work for me right now, but just from reading the spec. list I can tell it's not what I would build. I like the Knight touches on there... I like some ti, but for some reason all the eastern ti stuff turns me off.
but yeah, eb you're right, seems he could technically go even lower with just off the shelf parts if he had the money.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

it doesn't have brakes, and its a kids bike.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

euroford said:


> it doesn't have brakes, and its a kids bike.


I know, isn't it awesome?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL!! Good one... it is pretty awesome. I would love to try riding something like that.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> LOL!! Good one... it is pretty awesome. I would love to try riding something like that.


Id love to try it, but hate to own it. Rumor is is that those frames flex pretty wild.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't had the opportunity to ride more than around the shop and parking lot. It's not so much flexy as... I duno... spongey?


----------



## bbaction (Jan 29, 2007)

Im sure that he didnt go lighter on the wheels because thoes have to be the strongest item on the damn thing. Id deffinatly like to ride it because you could hop so high on it! it would be great for flow riding but thats about it.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

so many ways to lighten that up. rhynolite or similar rims. dk r/t fork, ti spokes, jr seat and chopped to 1" thompson post or welded in thompson post head.

pretty sick though


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pics here still aren't working for me... but I just scoped the ones in the links.
I gotta say, it doesn't look that bad, way better than this one!

hey j-dogg, what's up, haven't seen you 'round these parts for awhile. 
Just thought I'd mention that you can't actually weld a thomson alu. post head to a chromo bike though. Unless you jb weld... I've actually got something like this in store on my Molly. OHH!, didn't think I'd let the cat out of the bag yet, damn, haha...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the pics i tryed to put up are the ones from the links anyway.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

It's cool to make something light, but to spend so much cash on it? And to obsesivly lighten it? I just think it's unneccessary. Sorry if I spelled that wrong.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's his money and his ride. He should be able to do whatever he pleases.

I don't see how it's any different than building up a car or a computer.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> this one!


aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh, i wouldnt go within 100 metres of a straight laced wheel on a bmx, non race bike


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont come through here very much anymore. mainly on bg and stuff. 20lbs is about the limit


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh, i wouldnt go within 100 metres of a straight laced wheel on a bmx, non race bike


You sound exactly like the dozens of tools that post on that forum. It's totally ridiculous. Especially if you consider that the moderator deleted the worst ones. They make pinkbikers look like geniuses.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

"eat more and learn to bunnyhop" - sean burns


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

AmPb100 said:


> "eat more and learn to bunnyhop" - sean burns


Best thing Ive ever read.


----------

